# the blurb on the back



## artimedoros49

Hello,

What would be the best word for „blurb“ in the below context?
_According to the *blurb *on the back (of the book), this is a classic of German fiction._
I have found the following: reklama, záložka, upoutávka, text na přebalu. Any oneof these?

Thank you for your help.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Hi arti, I (non-native) would expect to see _upoutávka (na obalu) _in your context. Upoutávka describes what the material is supposed to *do* - grab your attention - rather than *what form* it takes (text, film clip, flags, light display, poster, on-screen pop-up, etc) and it often means a trailer or a teaser for a film. As your context makes it clear you're talking about a book, you can probably omit "na obalu" if there's no risk of misunderstanding.


> Desku vystihuje *upoutávka na obalu* „It’s a Rock album. It’s a Prog Album. It’s a Funky album. It’s a Pop album. (progboard.com)
> _The blurb on the cover says it all: ..._
> 
> Přečetl jsem Druhý dech habsburské monarchie a musím uznat, že *upoutávka na obalu* nijak nepřehání. Skvěle napsaná kniha působivě hájí ideje monarchismu ... (lvisingr.czweb.org) ... _and I have to say the cover blurb is in no way over the top_
> 
> SUPER POTRAVINY (...) UPOUTÁVKA NA OBALU: (nazoryarecenze) _What the blurb says ..._



In the context of a book, I'd expect záložka to mean a bookmark. Reklama is "advertising" or "publicity", and wouldn't necessarily be taken to mean "blurb". There's nothing wrong with "text na přebalu" but that's neutral, not stylistically marked. "Blurb" may not always be taken as neutral, e.g. "Dear Professor Kensington-Smythe-Fortnightly, we are shortly publishing a definitive guide to ancient Sumerian bronze artefacts and we wonder if you, as a distinguished academic with many years of valuable expertise in this field, would like to write the blurb?"


----------



## Pavlous

Enquiring Mind said:


> Hi arti, I (non-native) would expect to see _upoutávka (na obalu) _in your context. Upoutávka describes what the material is supposed to *do* - grab your attention - rather than *what form* it takes (text, film clip, flags, light display, poster, on-screen pop-up, etc) and it often means a trailer or a teaser for a film. As your context makes it clear you're talking about a book, you can probably omit "na obalu" if there's no risk of misunderstanding.
> 
> 
> In the context of a book, I'd expect záložka to mean a bookmark. Reklama is "advertising" or "publicity", and wouldn't necessarily be taken to mean "blurb". There's nothing wrong with "text na přebalu" but that's neutral, not stylistically marked. "Blurb" may not always be taken as neutral, e.g. "Dear Professor Kensington-Smythe-Fortnightly, we are shortly publishing a definitive guide to ancient Sumerian bronze artefacts and we wonder if you, as a distinguished academic with many years of valuable expertise in this field, would like to write the blurb?"



 I agree


----------



## artimedoros49

My thanks to you both.


----------



## Mejsy

Text na přebalu nebo anotace na záložce are right.
*Záložka přebalu* is right term accordint to terminological database of libriary database (KTD)


----------

